# Things you see gigging



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

I've been thinking about convincing my the old man and future brother in law to take a trip with me. Both like to catch or drink and claim they were fishing, but I could spend two days without a fish as long as I was learning something. But sometimes it's the things no one else has ever seen that can convince someone to stay up all night. So what is the craziest things you have seen under the lights at night?


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Years ago,wading at Ft.Pickens,by the campground for flounder, in mid November, walked up on a dead buck deer carcass with an aluminum arrow stuck in it.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

In 2010, while floundering, I found a funeral urn with cremated remains in it floating in Santa Rosa Sound. 

Also saw a alligator snapping turtle swimming around in the Sound as well.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Phu and myself saw a dead deer too...west end of Dauphin Island.
Lots of foxes.
Bull Sharks feeding in a couple feet of water.
Crazy Meth heads on west end of Dauphin Island.
Snakes trying to get in the boat.
Phu saw naked girls - Dauphin Island...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gator


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Sharks, Gators, people doing all sorts of things, and sometimes even flounder


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

overkill said:


> Phu and myself saw a dead deer too...west end of Dauphin Island.
> Lots of foxes.
> Bull Sharks feeding in a couple feet of water.
> Crazy Meth heads on west end of Dauphin Island.
> ...


I ran into Phu about an hour after him and the 2 military guys he had with him saw the Skinny Dipping young ladies. 
There was a lot of excitement in their voices.

All I ever see in old fat tourist that want to know what your doing.

I did haul some Asian guys back from Katrina after their 24'CC got beached on the Gulf side surf one night.
They sure were glad to see me. However they weren't real happy after getting a price from Sea Tow.

John you been anywhere yet?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, not in the water, but cruising the shoreline, there were 2 owls in a tree no more than 50' away. They started hooting at us. It was sort of like 2 old geezers on their porch in rocking chairs yelling "get off my lawn!"


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Turtles, Sharks, Porpoise, Beaver, Gators, Snakes, Raccoons, Owls, lots of pelicans scaring me, Drunks yelling at me about nav lights, parties, husband and wife fighting over infidelity, spotlighted by helos, hook line and sinker landed in my boat as I putted by Emerald Grand dock, probably lots I have forgotten now.

Still lookin for the nekkid women...


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I ran into Phu about an hour after him and the 2 military guys he had with him saw the Skinny Dipping young ladies.
> There was a lot of excitement in their voices.
> 
> All I ever see in old fat tourist that want to know what your doing.
> ...



No. Too busy or it's been too windy.


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Flounderpounder said:


> Well, not in the water, but cruising the shoreline, there were 2 owls in a tree no more than 50' away. They started hooting at us. It was sort of like 2 old geezers on their porch in rocking chairs yelling "get off my lawn!"




Like the two old guys in the balcony on the old muppet show...

I caught an owl on a topwater once. It was so foggy you couldn't see where your cast landed. He picked it up and I thought I had a fish until it took to the air. He finally sat down on the water and I reeled him in. The hook was wrapped around his leg above his foot, so when I gave him slack it fell right off. He sat there for a couple of seconds floating beside the boat before he took off into the fog...


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Alot of stuff over the years. Too much to list. The two funniest were the dreaded concrete flounder a guy had made and put beside his dock in Orange Beach. He had two made about 10 feet apart.They were nice 20 inch fish. Any time I saw someone working that beach, I would set back and watch. Now understand that I've already fell victim and thank God for Cosson gigs. You could hear the gig hit the concrete from a hundred yards and the cussing even further. The funny thing is they would go about 10 feet and do it again.
Then there were the 3 drunks on the end of a dock yelling at me that the water around the dock was theirs. The fat guy in the middle was shaking his fist and opps off the end of the dock he went. The other two tried to help him out and opps he pulled them both in. Now I got to tell you THAT WAS FUNNY.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

When I was gigging on the Gulf of Mexico side off the Bolivar Peninsula (near Galveston, Tx) one night, in knee high water, I came upon a live stingray which was five feet in diameter. The biggest stingray I've ever seen up close and personal and I was about three feet away from it. What really struck me besides it's size.......was the size and length of it's "barb".

Needless to say, I backed away slowly and gave it a wide berth.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

I have seen horse shoe crabs, gators, eels, etc, but one of the strangest things I remember was the very first time I saw Phosphorus in the water, I was young and had my son with me when he dragged his gig in the water while running the boat, I really didnt know what was going on???????? but one of the most beautiful things to see other than falling stars while floundering.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

overkill said:


> No. Too busy or it's been too windy.


 
That's the way it's been for me. mainly the too busy part.


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> I have seen horse shoe crabs, gators, eels, etc, but one of the strangest things I remember was the very first time I saw Phosphorus in the water, I was young and had my son with me when he dragged his gig in the water while running the boat, I really didnt know what was going on???????? but one of the most beautiful things to see other than falling stars while floundering.




Phosphorus water on a dark night is amazing, especially in the surf, just watching wave after wave flow and ebb in neon lines...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wading Callaway bayou one night and almost walked into a bunch of cows standing in thight deep water in one of the salt marsh areas.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Many things but two worth mentioning were a ray that's wings were visible on both sides of our 8.5' boat (at the same time) and a beaver (not the naked chicks) swimming in the ICW.


----------

